# Northern IL/Southern WI trail riders come look!!



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

It's nearly that time of year again. Time to bust out the trailer and hit the trails! If I am not mistaken, there are at least several members of this forum whom are from this area. I think we should set up a "Forum Trail Ride" or at the very least, this can be a way for us to meet new trail riding buddies. 

I think that if we were to do a ride, that either Kettle Morraine South in WI, or Rock Cut in IL would be good choices. 
Let me know what you all think. Feel free to make suggestions!


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Bumping!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

from madison wisconsin, ive never actually rode in kettle moraine, but i have horse showed around there and its so nice !


----------

